# Just moved ot Golden from VA, NEED JOB!, environmental degre



## boo_wag (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Just moved ot Golden from VA, NEED JOB!, environmental d*



outdoorz4me said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I just moved to golden Co from Roanoke Virginia. I have my degree in environmental science from UVA. I am in need of a job badly. Any ideas? know of any positions? if so email me [email protected], thanks Stay wet!


Hey there! Don't know if you want to teach science at all but there are always last minute openings in various counties. Just an idea. I went to uva too (to get certified to teach). Anyway, hope you enjoy CO, it's gorgeous out here! Cheer and good luck.


----------



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

wanna guide a raft...


----------

